# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Politica-Legislacion: Cierre del travase Tajo-Segura

## gomar

*1.- A NIVEL NACIONAl:*
1a.- Beneficios
2b.- Perjuicios
*2.- A Nivel Castilla La Mancha*
2a.- Beneficios
2b.- Perjuicios
*3.- A nivel Murcia** (o levante como se denomina en la JCCM)*
3a.- Beneficios
3b.- Perjuicios

¡ ¡LLUVIA DE IDEAS !!

----------


## REEGE

La verdad es que el tema caliente del foro, aunque seguro que lo sabrás, es éste mismo...
El dichoso trasvase Tajo-Segura!!!! Es un tema delicado y a cada una de las partes, les interesa o su fin o su continuidad...
No es tema de apuestas, debates, riñas, etc...
Mejor dejarlo todo como está y que al final el sentido común del hombre (en éste caso POLÍTICO) algún día de una solución al problema...

Mientras tanto decirte que tu tema de debate, me parece que en Embalses.net, va a tener menos éxito que Operación Triunfo con la Pilar Rubio!!! :Frown: Intentemos enriquecer el foro en lugar de hacerlo un Centro de Debates!!! :Mad: 
Un saludo y esperamos tus aportaciones en vez de tus enfrentamientos...

----------


## gomar

> La verdad es que el tema caliente del foro, aunque seguro que lo sabrás, es éste mismo...
> El dichoso trasvase Tajo-Segura!!!! Es un tema delicado y a cada una de las partes, les interesa o su fin o su continuidad...
> No es tema de apuestas, debates, riñas, etc...
> Mejor dejarlo todo como está y que al final el sentido común del hombre (en éste caso POLÍTICO) algún día de una solución al problema...
> 
> Mientras tanto decirte que tu tema de debate, me parece que en Embalses.net, va a tener menos éxito que Operación Triunfo con la Pilar Rubio!!!Intentemos enriquecer el foro en *lugar de hacerlo un Centro de Debates!!!*
> Un saludo y esperamos tus aportaciones en vez de tus enfrentamientos...


Pues yo insisto en que seria muy enriquecedor que cada uno expusiero sus opiniones o argumentos de una forma estructurada. Por cierto FORO (forum) es casi un sinonimo de debate (segun el DRAE: 3. "_m. Reunión para discutir asuntos de interés actual ante un auditorio que a veces interviene en la discusión."_ y esto no es malo en sí, es la salsa de la vida, el debate, la discusion, la exposicion de ideas.

----------


## Luján

REEGE, no creo que sea tan mala idea abrir un hilo para que se exponga, de forma clara y resumida, lo que ya está escrito por activa y por pasiva de este asunto en este foro.

Defensores y detractores del ATC tendrán en este hilo una oportunidad para presentar sus argumentos de forma clara y, esperemos, limpia.

Este hilo nace, de momento, limpio. Esperemos que siga así.

----------


## No Registrado

Falta poner un apartado, que nunca se tiene en cuenta: COSTES, tanto económicos como medioambientales.

Los costes no pueden estar englobados en beneficios y perjuicios.

 Y además, como es un tema que nunca se ha tenido en cuenta, ni para construírlo, ni para mantenerlo, al menos en su totalidad, es algo que decantaría la balanza estrepitosamente en contra del ATS.

----------


## REEGE

Adelante con la idea... Pero todos sabemos que no existe un debate limpio en éste tema... Intentemos conseguirlo entre todos!!!

----------


## Luján

> Falta poner un apartado, que nunca se tiene en cuenta: COSTES, tanto económicos como medioambientales.
> 
> Los costes no pueden estar englobados en beneficios y perjuicios.
> 
>  Y además, como es un tema que nunca se ha tenido en cuenta, ni para construírlo, ni para mantenerlo, al menos en su totalidad, es algo que decantaría la balanza estrepitosamente en contra del ATS.


Creo que los costes pueden entrar perfectamente en los perjuicios, pues eso es lo que son.

En este caso, los costes (económicos) de construcción y mantenimiento entrarían en los perjuicios a nivel nacional, quien lo construyó y de quien depende la CHJ.

Los costes medioambientales, pues a cada uno lo suyo.

----------


## gomar

Bueno como nadie se anima, empiezo yo (por favor cortar y pegar el formulario vacio)

1.- A NIVEL NACIONAl:

    * 1a.- Beneficios: Ninguno

    * 2b.- Perjuicios: 
-Pérdida de lo 60 a 100 millones de euros de exportacion.
-Aumento del Paro
-Abandono de una infraestructuctura que le ha costado al Estado, ni se sabe.


2.- A Nivel Castilla La Mancha

    * 2a.- Beneficios: 
- Aumento del Caudal del Rio Tajo.
- Aumento del Turismo de interior en la zona de los pantanos.

    * 2b.- Perjuicios:
- Pérdida de los ingresos por el pago que hacen los regantes (creo que iban ya 240 millones?)
- La bajada de la economia en el Levante, se notaría en la parte limitrofe (sur de Albacete)

3.- A nivel Murcia (o levante como se denomina en la JCCM)

    * 3a.- Beneficios: Ninguno

    * 3b.- Perjuicios: Perdida de los regadios con todo lo que conllevaria (exportacion, paro directo e indirecto de las empresas agronomia, transportes etc. etc.)(ya tratare de cuantificarlo) Murcia volveria al nivel economico de 1980.


¡ ¡LLUVIA DE IDEAS !!

----------


## Salut

^^ Joer, y luego dicen que el Tajo es "un río español" para justificar el trasvase  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Y eso de que Murcia regresaría al nivel de los años 80 es de traca >_<

En fin, intentaremos ser lo más objetivos que sea posible...

*1.- A NIVEL NACIONAl:

* 1a.- Beneficios:* 
- Mayor producción hidroeléctrica [falta cuantificar]
- Cumplimiento de la Directiva Marco del Agua (suponiendo que el Segura se ajuste...)
- Mayor equilibrio territorial, posible reducción de flujos migratorios interior-costa.


** 2b.- Perjuicios:* 
- Pérdida de exportaciones <= los 60-100 M€ son creibles para la reducción en Murcia, pero habría que tener en cuenta que tal vez se pueda cultivar más en Extremadura, y que se podría aumentar la exportación de electricidad o reducir la importación de gas natural.
-Aumento del Paro <= esto lo tengo bastante menos claro, habida cuenta de la enorme mano de obra inmigrante que hay en el sector y que simplemente cambiaría su residencia a otros lugares... o a Francia. 
-Abandono de una infraestructuctura que le ha costado al Estado, ni se sabe. <= Se podría aprovechar para el comercio de agua ("bancos de agua"), que es la opción que yo siempre he defendido en la política de trasvases.


*2.- A Nivel Castilla La Mancha

* 2a.- Beneficios:* 
- Aumento del Caudal del Rio Tajo.
- Aumento del Turismo de interior en la zona de los pantanos.
- Mayor potencial industrial en ciertos tramos (algunas térmicas no se instalaron en el Tajo por falta de caudal).
- Mayor potencial agrícola en ciertos tramos

** 2b.- Perjuicios:*
- Pérdida de los ingresos por el pago que hacen los regantes
- La bajada de la economia en el Levante, se notaría en la parte limitrofe <= como ya he dicho, no existiría tal "colapso murciano", por lo que a priori no tiene por qué notarse en Albacete

*3.- A nivel Murcia (o levante como se denomina en la JCCM)

* 3a.- Beneficios:*
- Menor contaminación agraria
- Régimen fluvial más natural


** 3b.- Perjuicios:*

- Perdida de los regadios con todo lo que conllevaria


^^ El sector agrícola no es ni de lejos tan imprescindible para Murcia como algunos lo pintais. Murcia vive eminentemente del turismo, y una menor producción agraria no sería el fin del mundo -sobre todo si se hace escalonadamente-.

¿Que sería un perjuicio? No cabe duda... pero puede ser un perjuicio necesario, a la vista de los valores ambientales que hay en juego.


Además, debemos tener en cuenta que es absurdo plantear una dicotomía entre cerrar el trasvase y mantenerlo tal cual... la clave está en cumplir los caudales ecológicos del Tajo, y a partir del alto de La Bujeda el agua al mejor postor -seguramente las hidroeléctricas del Tajo-.

----------

